# New Guys



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

There seems to be at least 20 new guys who have posted in the last few months. Thats great. Don't hold back in joining in guy's. There is a good cross section of people in that group. I can say there is a good group of guys here and they're all open to learning something new.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I know, it is hard to keep up with all of the new posts. I am liking it. Welcome fellow dirt movers.


----------



## Dirtguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I am a "new guy" and I think this is a great forum. It is great to be able to communicate with people of similar interests. My wife is sick of hearing about dirt, but she tolerates it since it pays the bills.

Also, I introduced my Partner/Estimator to the forum and I think he keeps it running in the background on his computer while he works (now that's productive...  ) Just kidding Rob!


----------



## Dozer Junky (Jan 4, 2007)

*Dirt Guy = Adolph Hitler*

Like Dirt Guy, was really excited to find a forum to talk about moving dirt!!! Dirt Guy is very much indeed obsessed with productivity...

It's not easy having a Nazi as a Senior Partner... 

I better get back to work or Dirt Guy will be :furious:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Well Dirtguy and Dozerjunky welcome to this great forum, that moderator Denick guy can be a tough nut, but like the rest of the dirt guys he's ok, just getting old and grouchy.:laughing:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I think the E&SW section of ContractorTalk.com is the best example of what I'm trying to create here. It's a community inside of a community.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I think the E&SW section of ContractorTalk.com is the best example of what I'm trying to create here. It's a community inside of a community.


Yeah, almost like a cult.:w00t:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

jmic said:


> Yeah, almost like a cult.:w00t:


Oh great...now we'll have to sacrifice a 3 horned goat or something at the annual summer barbeque!!:laughing: 

Nice to see some new faces here. Welcome all you new guys!:thumbsup: 

You will definitely have to show up on "chat night", if we can get it going again.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

tgeb said:


> Oh great...now we'll have to sacrifice a 3 horned goat or something at the annual summer barbeque!!:laughing:


Hi Tom,
I must have missed the post about the summer barbeque. Is it at Nick's house?:clap: I'll bring the chips.:thumbup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nick said that YOU were hosting it this year!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Really Tom?  That Nick, he's such a kidder.:laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'll bring the beer


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I was thinking if tgeb, rino and pipeguy got a block of rooms at one of the Atlantic City casino's they could have us all there for a weekend.

Just thinking!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

BLACKJACK! Yeehaw!:thumbup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

They might be able to write the cost off as a business expense?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

denick said:


> They might be able to write the cost off as a business expense?


But if we won at the casino.....just more taxes! Forget it!:no:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Nick and Joe, the Mohegan Sun group built a new casino right near me. Only slot machines for now. They are trying to pass tables here in the state now.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Rino,
Funny you mention that I think Nick is 1/2 Mohegan, he really has lots of pull at the casino.:thumbup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

He must win alot then. No wonder he has all this time to post on here.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks a lot rino. 

Did you happen to notice that you are almost at 900 posts and you joined in 1/06. I just passed 1100 posts and I joined a month after you in 2/06. Joe on the other hand joined just a month before you and he has 2100 !!!!!

Way to go Joe!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Geez, good observation there Nick. 

Well, I guess that Joe is the official wh0re of E&SW


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Gee, I feel ashamed and dirty.:laughing:


----------



## MuddyMike (Jan 8, 2007)

i just joined myself. what a great vast of information on this site :clap:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Mud,

Welcome glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Toolaholic Here*

I'm a remodeling cont. just bought a massey ferg. 50 hx extendahoe enclosed cab with 1700 hrs. EX city machine , clean about 16,000 Lbs.I'm also a welder.
just picked somw AR 400 plate to fab my thumb. using ideas from smart thumb. extending and retracting hoe operates thumb. 
Your colective wisdon is keeping me outta trouble ,so far! Tool


----------



## MuddyMike (Jan 8, 2007)

wow your gonna make your own thumb huh?


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*thumb fab*

Mike will post pix of putting it togeather. will be a little while


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

denick said:


> I was thinking if tgeb, rino and pipeguy got a block of rooms at one of the Atlantic City casino's they could have us all there for a weekend.
> 
> Just thinking!


convention time is here.....


----------



## ELW1 (Jan 11, 2007)

I am also new to the forum. Looking forward to it all.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

^ Welcome to the dirty side of the forums.


----------

